# Time between cycles



## Johan (Dec 6, 2007)

Hello all.
Does anyone know how much time you should leave between IVF cycles?
I've just had IVF (BFN December 2007). We are contemplating trying another round of IVF in March with a different clinic as the one we were with last time has a six month wait. However, I'm a bit concerned it might be too soon and don't want to ruin any chance of success we might have. My cycle seems to have returned to normal-ish although it is a bit longer than usual. The reason for March is partly convenience as this other clinic is some way away and it would be easier for me to attend it when I had time off work, which I do in March. But it's also to do with time as we are not young   (and increasingly aware of this fact the more we go down the infertility trail)  .
Anyway, I just wondered if anyone knew. When I asked the consultant at the 'March' clinic he said it was more an emotional consideration than a physical one. But our previous clinic seemed to advise three periods before trying again!
So many considerations!
Johan.


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Johan,

My clinic also insists on 3 periods between cycles. I know how frustrating it is because I too wish I could just get on with it and avoid the waiting between cycles. That clock doesn't half click loudly at our age   That said having had a number of failed cycles last year I can see why they recommend it - you really do need time to psych yourself up and deal with the the highs and lows of the next cycle. 

If you think you're up to it sooner (physically and emotionally) I can't see why you shouldn't just go for it as long as the clinic you're going to is happy with you having less of a break between cycles.

Good luck with whatever you decide.  next time is the one.    

CG xxxx


----------



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Johan,

I know the clock ticking is quite a big deal,  but CG is right you need to give yourselves a bit of time to psych yourselves up to deal with everything the treatment throws at you, mentally and physically.

I would also like to wish you good luck with your next cycle and also send you some   

emps
x


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

I think it depends on the reasons behind the bfn. i personally would try as often as possible now that we are not exactly 22 but I onder if they need to allow the ovaries to "rest" especially if you've been on high dosage medication? Al the best whatever you decide xx


----------



## Brighton (May 8, 2006)

Hi,

My clinic said to start another IVF cycle, one month ( after one proper period) after my last one failed. They call it  back to back cycles. They said waiting was wasting time, and I would just be three months older by waiting.

Don't know if it makes any odds, but I sometimes think clinics make you wait to fit in with their schedules!

Brighton


----------



## Johan (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi Folks,
Thanks for all your responses. Seems like most people think time is the biggest consideration. I'm still not absolutely sure what to do but have a bit more time to think it over. The other clinic would give us a different treatment (no down regulation this time) which I suppose is worth thinking about - just in case it makes a difference, though response, ultimately, wasn't the problem last time. But there's always a concern our original clinic might not be happy to have us back - they have not committed themselves one way or the other and said we'd need to keep them posted about what was happening.
Will go and agonise a bit more! I'm just not sure I'm ready to go through it all again but on the other hand maybe it's better just to 'go for it' at this age.
Johan.


----------

